# North east monthly meet change of day



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Same venue the OK Diner on the A19 7:30 start on TUESDAY the 9 July who's coming this month


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

7:30 PM?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> 7:30 PM?


Yes mate 7:30 PM


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

May be able to make this one


----------



## whitestar1610 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hopefully can make it for the first time!


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Same venue the OK Diner on the A19 7:30 start on TUESDAY the 9 July who's coming this month


You need a different coloured wateringcan :lol: 








Nice car BTW 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

See you there, i'm off for a change. :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> See you there, i'm off for a change. :lol:


We can't both working :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be there :wink:


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

North of Border permitted to attend?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sure anyone's welcome


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice one, about time I got along to something. I generally take a Mon and Tue off so works well for me this time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

May-Z said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Same venue the OK Diner on the A19 7:30 start on TUESDAY the 9 July who's coming this month
> ...


I keep looking :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> See you there, i'm off for a change. :lol:


  we will see :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Stueyturn said:


> North of Border permitted to attend?


Granted  see you there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

May-Z said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Same venue the OK Diner on the A19 7:30 start on TUESDAY the 9 July who's coming this month
> ...


I quite like that one lol


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it right that the newly elected /re-elected committee shout the burgers for everyone?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Stueyturn said:


> Is it right that the newly elected /re-elected committee shout the burgers for everyone?


The local rep and Events Sec do yes


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> The local rep and Events Sec do yes


I'm sure they'll be thrilled to hear that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> Stueyturn said:
> 
> 
> > Is it right that the newly elected /re-elected committee shout the burgers for everyone?
> ...


Don't listen to him it is the membership secretary's place to buy the burgers


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That's what I thought as well ! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Suppose I'm the only one there with the club debit card lol

Sent from a fruity device


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> Suppose I'm the only one there with the club debit card lol
> 
> Sent from a fruity device


Just don't use it to much you still need to order my company car  just the V10 will do I think the GT would be asking a bit much :lol:


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

We should be there.
Philip & Sue


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Any more for this ? Looks like the weather is going to be good.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gave yellow a good clean today ready for tonight anyone else been cleaning :?: not you Andrew I know you have been cheating :lol: :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I have but im not as good as you.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Is this a regular thing, just so i know as I would like to have a dodge along and meet everyone


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes mate second Wednesday of the month most months there is another post for this months


----------

